# Minimum legal age to hunt alone (resident)



## younghunter360 (Nov 11, 2011)

I want to go duck hunting with my buddy this saturday, but we weren't planning on going with someone over the age of 21, I tried looking on the DNR website but I am confused. Does anyone know the legal minimum age to hunt as a resident?


----------



## Michhunter609 (Apr 3, 2012)

I believe it is 18 but not 100% sure. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, my iPhone


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's 17, but I'm not positive either.


----------



## younghunter360 (Nov 11, 2011)

Michhunter609 said:


> I believe it is 18 but not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, my iPhone


I checked my license and it said 17, but if i bought a regular license would I be legal?


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

17.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

younghunter360 said:


> I checked my license and it said 17, but if i bought a regular license would I be legal?


You have a youth license?


----------



## younghunter360 (Nov 11, 2011)

yes, the small game was 1 dollar and the duck stamp was free for a junior license


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Happy Birthday!! 

I'm not sure what to tell you. You have the HIP survey too?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

How old are you?


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Read all this and then spell out the specifics. How old are you? How old is your friend? Where do you want to hunt. 

NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT)
Act 451 of 1994


324.43517 Hunting by minor child; order establishing mentored youth hunting program.
Sec. 43517.

(1) A parent or legal guardian of a minor child shall not permit or allow the minor child to hunt game under the authority of a license issued under this part except under 1 of the following conditions:

(a) The minor child hunts only on land upon which a parent or guardian is regularly domiciled or a parent or guardian, or another individual at least 18 years old authorized by a parent or guardian, accompanies the minor child. This subdivision does not apply under any 1 of the following circumstances:

(i) The license is an apprentice license.

(ii) The minor child is less than 14 years old and the license is a license to hunt deer, bear, or elk with a firearm.

(iii) The minor child is less than 10 years old.

(b) If the license is an apprentice license, a parent or guardian, or another individual at least 21 years old authorized by a parent or guardian, who is licensed to hunt that game under a license other than an apprentice license accompanies the minor child. In addition, if the minor child is less than 14 years old and the apprentice license is a license to hunt deer, bear, or elk with a firearm, the minor child shall hunt only on private property.

(c) If the minor child is less than 14 years old and the license is a license to hunt deer, bear, or elk with a firearm, the minor child hunts only on private property and a parent or guardian, or another individual authorized by a parent or guardian who is at least 18 years old, accompanies the minor child. This subdivision does not apply if the license is an apprentice license or if the minor child is less than 10 years old.

(d) If the minor child is less than 10 years old, the minor hunts only with a mentor in compliance with the mentored youth hunting program established by the commission under subsection (2).

(2) Within 1 year after the effective date of the amendatory act that added this subsection, the commission shall issue an order under section 40113a establishing a mentored youth hunting program. The order shall provide for at least all of the following:

(a) A mentor shall be at least 21 years of age before participating in the mentored youth hunting program.

(b) A mentor shall possess a valid license to hunt, other than an apprentice license, before engaging in any mentored youth hunting program.

(c) An individual shall not be a mentor unless he or she presents proof of previous hunting experience in the form of a previous hunting license, other than an apprentice license, or certification of completion of training in hunter safety issued to the individual by this state, another state, a province of Canada, or another country.


History: Add. 1995, Act 57, Imd. Eff. May 24, 1995 ;-- Am. 2006, Act 280, Imd. Eff. July 10, 2006 ;-- Am. 2006, Act 282, Imd. Eff. July 10, 2006 ;-- Am. 2011, Act 109, Eff. Sept. 1, 2011 
Popular Name: Act 451
Popular Name: NREPA


© 2009 Legislative Council, State of Michigan


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

"Minor Child" defined.


----------



## Michhunter609 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok so if this person is 17 that means they have the wrong tags!!!!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Maybe he turned 17 after the small game season opened. 

Being migratory birds are involved the Feds would come into play in this as well. 

At 16 yoa a Federal stamp $15.00 is needed along with the youth small game $1.00 and MI. waterfowl license $5.00. 

So what I'd like to know is this. If a youth license is purchased prior to the 17th birthday that is celebrated after the season opens. Is the youth license valid for the duration of the season, or does the license need to be upgraded? I'd like to think it is the former.



younghunter360 said:


> yes, the small game was 1 dollar and the duck stamp was free for a junior license


 Since there was no charge for the MI. Waterfowl License, he must be under 16. 

Is your friend 18 or older?


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

dead short said:


> How old are you?
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


 
14 in 2011


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=407773


c hartman


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

At 14 you could waterfowl hunt on property where you live without supervision. Only where you live. Not other property that you have permission on or other property that your folks may own. Certainly not on public access property. 

Anything other than that requires supervision. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------

